# World of Potencials



## SergiyFokin

Please, can anybady tell and/or translate the first line of the Hungarian song "World of Potentials"? I don't find it anywhere.
Thanks


----------



## Zsanna

Hello SergiyFokin and welcome to our forum

Although your request is a bit out of scope but I understand why you couldn't find the text for this (originally folk) song. The YT video you are referring to (here) has the Ministry Of Foreign Affairs written up at the end and it must have been made as a sort of a "publicity for Hungary", therefore the title has nothing to do with the title of the "real" song.

"World Of Potentials" (speaking of Hungary) is a bit of an unfortunate translation of "A lehetőségek hazája". Word by word it means "the home/country of possibilities" - it doesn't sound very good in English but it may still manage to convey the idea that this country gives you the opportunity to do/create anything you like. (The pictures show things that have been invented by Hungarian engineers, scientists, etc. as well as our specialities - geographic, food, etc. - that may inspire you to be able to do all those great things or at least to be happy here...)

The song itself is a folk song (previously picked up by the group Muzsikás, then by Balkan Fanatik):
_Repülj, madár, repülj,/Menaságra repülj!/Édes galambomnak/gyenge vállára ülj!_
Fly, bird, fly/ to Menaság (fly)/ Onto the tender shoulder/of my sweet dove!

Menaság is a village in Transylvania near Csíkszereda.


----------



## SergiyFokin

Thanks a lot!


----------

